# black magic aircraft style setup?



## dken

im lookin for any1 that has some info or experiance with the black magic aircraft style setup. specifically videos of the pumps in action. im lookin to see and hear what they act like.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by dken_@Aug 12 2007, 07:30 PM~8537121
> *im lookin for any1 that has some info or experiance with the black magic aircraft style setup. specifically videos of the pumps in action. im lookin to see and hear what they act like.
> *


I will check to see if I have a video, But ther are a little noiser then an O.G....They use a real marzocchi gear...


----------



## dken

cool, lmk uffin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 14 2007, 12:16 AM~8548655
> *I will check to see if I have a video, But ther are a little noiser then an O.G....They use a real marzocchi gear...
> *


Please, I have been curious about these for a long time and am coming up on a decision...these or original aircraft pumps :biggrin: pics of setups done with them would be great also!


----------



## dken

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 16 2007, 05:53 PM~8571759
> *Please, I have been curious about these for a long time and am coming up on a decision...these or original aircraft pumps  :biggrin: pics of setups done with them would be great also!
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

check pics of rollinarounds old big body, he had them.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 20 2007, 02:58 PM~8598373
> *check pics of rollinarounds old big body, he had them.
> *


Yea, got pics of that one...just want to see others. So far that is the only setup I have seen which used those pumps.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 16 2007, 05:53 PM~8571759
> *Please, I have been curious about these for a long time and am coming up on a decision...these or original aircraft pumps  :biggrin: pics of setups done with them would be great also!
> *


rons been on the road for the past week or so, If you will be at the lrm show this weekend hit him up there.


----------



## eastbay_drop

pic from vegas last year. this was in the blue 64 drop from the black magic booth


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 20 2007, 08:04 PM~8599506
> *pic from vegas last year. this was in the blue 64 drop from the black magic booth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 
found this pic...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*Im building a 2 pump setup right now, in a 38 chevy coupe with these pumps, I will get ya some soon, but we are prolly about 2 weeks away from finish*


----------



## NorthWest Savage

how much do these run?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Aug 20 2007, 07:56 PM~8601102
> *how much do these run?
> *



* I sell em for 325. 

not sure what Ron sells em for

Ron is very knowledgable about these pumps, hit em up, he'll walk ya through em all*


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Aug 20 2007, 05:18 PM~8599637
> *
> found this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was at the shorty's hydraulics booth


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Interesting


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Aug 20 2007, 09:59 PM~8601134
> * I sell em for 325.
> 
> not sure what Ron sells em for
> 
> Ron is very knowledgable about these pumps, hit em up, he'll walk ya through em all
> *


 what do you get for 325? 

just motor block and head, or tank and ?


----------



## B Town Fernie

Any more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Aug 21 2007, 07:56 AM~8604587
> *what do you get for 325?
> 
> just motor block and head, or tank  and ?
> *



*motor, motor plate and gear

they arent cheap, but being different and unique never is! :biggrin: *


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2007, 10:49 AM~8616301
> *motor, motor plate and gear
> 
> they arent cheap, but being different and unique never is! :biggrin:
> *


Any Pics of this pump? motor plate is that the block?


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Here are some, the first is a Black Magic pump, the other four pics are Shorty's pumps. Sorry for the big pics but didnt feel like resizing them.


----------



## B Town Fernie

Whats the price on those black magic pumps?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Aug 22 2007, 06:03 PM~8618890
> *Any Pics of this pump?  motor plate is that the block?
> *


Well kinda, no pressure is put throw the block, the gears are ported direct, so it's more of a mounting plate


----------



## unforgiven50insp

Pics Ron?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Aug 22 2007, 11:14 PM~8621211
> *Whats the price on those black magic pumps?
> *


We sell them 100 different ways, The motors now have the old presto-lite look, with the band. But 295.00 in black and chrome and polished 395.00 . Thats just the motor ,coupler,mount(block) and Marzocchi pump (sizes 7 and 9)

We have some new style blocks that will be out soon, with ball milling, and hex shapes.

Complete pumps with tank,adel II,zig-zag,oil filter and O.G checks for 995.00 per pump assembled.

We can do them with deltas or oil systems for 300 cheaper.

Just a few pics
























this pic shows the gears lockwired for that aircraft look








Sorry no video of them in action :uh:


----------



## unforgiven50insp

:0


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 22 2007, 10:35 PM~8621378
> *We sell them 100 different ways, The motors now have the old presto-lite look, with the band. But 295.00 in black and chrome and polished 395.00 . Thats just the motor ,coupler,mount(block) and Marzocchi pump (sizes 7 and 9)
> 
> We have some new style blocks that will be out soon, with ball milling, and  hex shapes.
> 
> Complete pumps with tank,adel II,zig-zag,oil filter and O.G checks for 995.00 per pump assembled.
> 
> We can do them with deltas or oil systems for 300 cheaper.
> 
> Just a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this  pic shows the gears lockwired for that aircraft look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no video of them in action :uh:
> *


sounds interesting :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 23 2007, 12:35 AM~8621378
> *We sell them 100 different ways, The motors now have the old presto-lite look, with the band. But 295.00 in black and chrome and polished 395.00 . Thats just the motor ,coupler,mount(block) and Marzocchi pump (sizes 7 and 9)
> 
> Sorry no video of them in action :uh:
> *



*Ron, how about just the block or mont and gear #9 ?*


----------



## B Town Fernie

Keep us updated on those new parts


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 23 2007, 10:05 AM~8623527
> *Ron, how about just the block or mont and gear #9 ?
> *


it's part of the motor, stanard motor will not work....


----------



## 214monte

picking up a 62 next week definetely gonna put a couple of these pumps in :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK

*is there any pics of cars with these installed?*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 24 2007, 10:06 AM~8632122
> *is there any pics of cars with these installed?
> *



*I dont have any yet, but we are building 3 cars with this setup, and trust me, its sick as fuck!. I will get em up asap*


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Aug 24 2007, 02:00 PM~8634118
> *I dont have any yet, but we are building 3 cars with this setup, and trust me, its sick as fuck!. I will get em up asap
> *


thanks, these make me want to build an old school bad, they just wouldn't look right in my elco


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*actually Nick,.. if done right, it will go with any type of car, you just need to build it to fasion the style of car.

for example one of the 3 we are doing is a body dropped Mini truck for Rezzo, Ron and jessica would be so proud of me...lol.... dont worry Ron and Jess,... Im becoming more tolerant of Mini trucks hahahaha :biggrin: *


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Aug 24 2007, 08:18 PM~8636393
> *actually Nick,.. if done right, it will go with any type of car, you just need to build it to fasion the style of car.
> 
> for example one of the 3 we are doing is a body dropped Mini truck for Rezzo, Ron and jessica would be so proud of me...lol.... dont worry Ron and Jess,... Im becoming more tolerant of Mini trucks hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


hmmmm, cant wait for the pics now, really intrested


----------



## superdodge2196

can you hop on these pumps?


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 24 2007, 10:35 PM~8636792
> *can you hop on these pumps?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## dken

im gonna guess no...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 24 2007, 10:35 PM~8636792
> *can you hop on these pumps?
> *



*yes,.. but I havent really tried to put it down yet with one of these setups. as in street test it specifiacally for hopping. Ron may be able to answere that better, he did these in his old blue 64 vert.

you really dont want to put more than 4 batteries to these pumps

but I will be street testing one of these we are doing, but again it will be a few weeks

*


----------



## W H A T

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Aug 23 2007, 09:07 AM~8623539
> *Keep us updated on those new parts
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Aug 25 2007, 11:26 AM~8639186
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## ENVIUS

very nice pumps


----------



## ferns213

ANYMORE PICS????? OK SO WHO AND WHO MAKES THESE PUMPS? BMH,SHORTYS WHO ELSE WHAT ABOUT PRO HOPPER AND REDS???


----------



## BLVD. G

Shorty's Hydraulics 
5915 N. Main St. 
Houston,Tx
(713) 880-3119


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Aug 30 2007, 10:35 AM~8677063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorty's Hydraulics
> 5915 N. Main St.
> Houston,Tx
> (713) 880-3119
> *



got any pic's of the pump's ?


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*lol... Shorty"s trying so hard to be "o.g"*


----------



## BLVD. G

Shorty's Veterano Pompes are custom built for the customer.

Shorty's Hydraulics
5915 N. Main St.
Houston, Tx
(713) 880-3119


----------



## BLVD. G

Shorty is O.G. Shorty has been lowriding for over 30 years.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Aug 30 2007, 08:43 AM~8677126
> *Shorty is O.G. Shorty has been lowriding for over 30 years.
> *



*talking bout the ad,... "TRYING" to be O.G.*


----------



## BLVD. G

1968 Buick Skylark "The Bird" will be in Vegas so you can see it in person.


----------



## BLVD. G

Thats why they're named Veterano


----------



## BLVD. G

Engraving done by hand by a custom jewler


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Aug 30 2007, 10:41 AM~8677105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice ! :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213

SO WHO ELSE DOES THESE?????


----------



## BLVD. G

so far just shorty and black majic


----------



## BLVD. G

frame was smoothed out and powder coated









factory rearend was swaped for an impala rearend, shortend, and disc breakes were installed









arms are molded









the tranny brace was molded also


----------



## teamrod

dam that frame is a work of art my friend!!


----------



## BLVD. G

the frame took like a month just to smooth it all out (not counting the time to re-inforce it) with grinders and sanders. there is no bondo or body fillers on this. it is all metal.


----------



## BLVD. G

the tranny took a long time to polish out too.


----------



## BLVD. G

thats all i'll post for now, but i got more pics of the car so if you want to see them let me know


----------



## B Town Fernie

:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Stunning work


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Aug 30 2007, 04:41 PM~8677105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorty's Veterano Pompes are custom built for the customer.
> 
> Shorty's Hydraulics
> 5915 N. Main St.
> Houston, Tx
> (713) 880-3119
> *



:yes:


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Aug 30 2007, 08:58 AM~8677715
> *thats all i'll post for now, but i got more pics of the car so if you want to see them let me know
> *


yes post them, this topic is the shit!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Aug 30 2007, 08:46 AM~8677158
> *1968 Buick Skylark "The Bird" will be in Vegas so you can see it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is the shit on the tire freshholt foil? :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD. G

thats shrink wrap. we were tring to keep the tires clean for the car show.


----------



## BLVD. G

the block is powder coated the same color as the frame and the pumps









we even hooked him up and made him a custom grill to go with the motor









all lines are polished stainless steel and run along the frame


----------



## 83LINCOLN

HOW ABOUT SOME INTERIOR PICS?


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Aug 30 2007, 11:41 AM~8677105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorty's Veterano Pompes are custom built for the customer.
> 
> Shorty's Hydraulics
> 5915 N. Main St.
> Houston, Tx
> (713) 880-3119
> *


how much for a set up like that?


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 31 2007, 12:59 PM~8687812
> *how much for a set up like that?
> *


 :0


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 31 2007, 01:59 PM~8687812
> *how much for a set up like that?
> *


x2


----------



## lone star

damn fidel got down on that chrome plating. setup looks good


----------



## BLVD. G

this is all i got on the inside i'll re-size more and post them


----------



## BLVD. G

Call Shorty for pricing @ (713) 880-3119


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Aug 30 2007, 10:41 AM~8677105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorty's Veterano Pompes are custom built for the customer.
> 
> Shorty's Hydraulics
> 5915 N. Main St.
> Houston, Tx
> (713) 880-3119
> *



dam what does everything you see in the pics cost? just the 4 pumps like that...color matched and all....whats a complete price


----------



## BLVD. G

the gold setup runs about $3,900 for the complete kit.


----------



## BLVD. G

late 80s early 90s modle camaro seats


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Sep 1 2007, 11:52 AM~8691639
> *the gold setup runs about $3,900 for the complete kit.
> *


can it be done with 2 pumps? thats all i need


----------



## BLVD. G

Shorty polishing out the stainless steel exhast


----------



## BLVD. G

the setups are custom made for the customer. so you can arange them how you need/want. thats why its hard to give a price. it depends on how much chrome, powder coating, hard line etc.


----------



## BLVD. G

here is a 2 pump setup we did with 2 seperate smaller tanks. pics were taken before the car was panled out


----------



## BLVD. G

the tanks are custom built here at the shop, and are tig welded and smoothed out. the tanks come in 4" and 6" diameter, the length is up too you. they can be chromed or powder coated to just about any color you can think off. they even have some powder coating they call illuisons which are basicly chamelon colors. bad ass but cost more then regular colors.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

where can i find these, are they pre made or are they made to fit type thing?


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Sep 1 2007, 12:35 PM~8691761
> *here is a 2 pump setup we did with 2 seperate smaller tanks. pics were taken before the car was panled out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pretty much what i want except one common tank

what did that run so i know what im lookin at price wise?


----------



## BLVD. G

the bulk head fittings can be bought at at a hydraulic shop. and the plate is just a piece of stainless stell angle with hole drilled in it to take the fittings and polished out.


----------



## BLVD. G

i'd have to get back to you with a price. we have to sit down and see what we con come up with. are you looking at a chrome tank or powder coated?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Sep 1 2007, 11:59 AM~8691857
> *the bulk head fittings can be bought at at a hydraulic shop. and the plate is just a piece of stainless stell angle with hole drilled in it to take the fittings and polished out.
> *


yeah i have bulk fittings, was wondering on that plate. i seen a lot of people use them and didnt know if there pre made and sold or something i need to make myself, thanks for the reply


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> here is a 2 pump setup we did with 2 seperate smaller tanks. pics were taken before the car was panled out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really like this setup..... very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Sep 1 2007, 01:04 PM~8691879
> *i'd have to get back to you with a price. we have to sit down and see what we con come up with. are you looking at a chrome tank or powder coated?
> *


everything chrome but the tank candy rootbeer


----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## gibby64

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 1 2007, 11:15 AM~8692192
> *everything chrome but the tank candy rootbeer
> *


X2!


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 1 2007, 02:15 PM~8692192
> *everything chrome but the tank candy rootbeer
> *


or just a raw tank


----------



## BigLinc

any more black magic set up pics?


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

shortys work is :thumbsup: real cool guy also........


----------



## Badass94Cad

That's some beautiful work.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## dken

ttt


----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## BeAnZ

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 22 2007, 10:35 PM~8621378
> *We sell them 100 different ways, The motors now have the old presto-lite look, with the band. But 295.00 in black and chrome and polished 395.00 . Thats just the motor ,coupler,mount(block) and Marzocchi pump (sizes 7 and 9)
> 
> We have some new style blocks that will be out soon, with ball milling, and  hex shapes.
> 
> Complete pumps with tank,adel II,zig-zag,oil filter and O.G checks for 995.00 per pump assembled.
> 
> We can do them with deltas or oil systems for 300 cheaper.
> 
> Just a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this  pic shows the gears lockwired for that aircraft look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no video of them in action :uh:
> *


what do the black and chrome ones looks like?(whats black and whats chrome?)


----------



## SERIOUS

Marzoochi and some other manufactures have been making the external gear pumps for a long ass time. For industrial shit. I guess folks are just getting around to putting the right motors to them for cars.


----------



## dken

well, some1 has to have these pumps in a car, :uh: ttt 4 video


----------



## BeAnZ

> _Originally posted by dken_@Sep 22 2007, 06:36 PM~8849241
> *well, some1 has to have these pumps in a car,  :uh: ttt 4 video
> *


X2


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Sep 23 2007, 07:30 AM~8851494
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by dken_@Sep 22 2007, 07:36 PM~8849241
> *well, some1 has to have these pumps in a car,  :uh: ttt 4 video
> *



I DID.


----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 23 2007, 09:16 AM~8851620
> *I DID.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BeAnZ

Any pics of your black and chrome pumps(Black Magic?)??and also what are the other tanks going to look like?....I checked your site but found no info on these style pumps


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## lowlow24

TTT, More info on the Black Magic product...suppose to be coming out this month right Ron???


----------



## pfccrider

what's pricing looking like for a set up?


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Jan 6 2008, 02:51 PM~9619659
> *what's pricing looking like for a set up?
> *



hey thats my pic in your avatar


----------



## pfccrider

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jan 6 2008, 07:51 AM~9619814
> *hey thats my pic in your avatar
> *



and it's a great picture


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Lets keep this one up top... There is an argument as to why you would not run OG Aircraft parts over these repro's.  My thoughts are that the repro's give somewhat of the same look without the worries of parts working (new motor and pumpheads with these :0 )or selling the second ride  just to be able to afford a two pump OG aircraft setup. Oh then you have to make it look nice :0 :uh: Chrome, cleanup, paint...
I’m not saying that it is not worth it to have the OG parts, just don’t feel it’s necessary to have a nice looking, working setup. 

So if you’re going to bash those of us that show some interest in these then either buy my shit for me or stop being so close minded  

Here is a pic of each manufacturer's pump... Pesco? Black Magic and Shorty's


----------



## rug442




----------



## lowlow24

TTT for a good topic, A very nice alternative to the aircraft setups... I haven't priced aircraft parts but it appears to be way more expensive to what Black Magic or Shorty's is offering... :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cali-Stylz




----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Jan 8 2008, 07:32 PM~9642552
> *TTT for a good topic, A very nice alternative to the aircraft setups... I haven't priced aircraft parts but it appears to be way more expensive to what Black Magic or Shorty's is offering... :yes:  :yes:
> *


I tried to buy the black magic setup for months..talked to 3-4 different suppliers..cash in hand..even made a topic lol. finally gave up. maybe they werent in production yet.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 7 2008, 08:14 PM~9890003
> *I tried to buy the black magic setup for months..talked to 3-4 different suppliers..cash in hand..even made a topic lol. finally gave up. maybe they werent in production yet.
> *


I've sold a few since January 15th. But I still have about 20 left. I could sell you the motor/block/gear assy for 315.00 in black, reday to ship these out on monday...LMK.. As for building a custom set-up all chrome and polished it would take around 1 month due to how busy we are, plus it would need to be paid for in advance. I have a 3 pump kit and a 4 pump kit i'm doing rite now .I will post pics when I'm done and post up pricing aswell... :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Feb 7 2008, 08:14 PM~9890003-->
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to buy the black magic setup for months..talked to 3-4 different suppliers..cash in hand..even made a topic lol. finally gave up. maybe they werent in production yet.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like your the next one to have them :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 7 2008, 08:55 PM~9890388
> *I've sold a few since January 15th. But I still have about 20 left. I could sell you the motor/block/gear assy for 315.00 in black, reday to ship these out on monday...LMK.. As for building a custom set-up all chrome and polished it would take around 1 month due to how busy we are, plus it would need to be paid for in advance. I have a 3 pump kit and a 4 pump kit i'm doing rite now .I will post pics when I'm done and post up pricing aswell... :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG

i wonder if i squeeze a setup like this in my small ass trunk.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 7 2008, 08:55 PM~9890388
> *I've sold a few since January 15th. But I still have about 20 left. I could sell you the motor/block/gear assy for 315.00 in black, reday to ship these out on monday...LMK.. As for building a custom set-up all chrome and polished it would take around 1 month due to how busy we are, plus it would need to be paid for in advance. I have a 3 pump kit and a 4 pump kit i'm doing rite now .I will post pics when I'm done and post up pricing aswell... :biggrin:
> *


sold the car they were going in..but yeah i was wanting all polished with raw tanks. i figured they were hard to come by since noone was taking my money lol.


----------



## 5DEUCE

Man.... some nice setups here, cant wait to see the ones that Ron is working on!


----------



## LO RIDE

TTT


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 8 2008, 03:55 AM~9890388
> *I've sold a few since January 15th. But I still have about 20 left. I could sell you the motor/block/gear assy for 315.00 in black, reday to ship these out on monday...LMK.. As for building a custom set-up all chrome and polished it would take around 1 month due to how busy we are, plus it would need to be paid for in advance. I have a 3 pump kit and a 4 pump kit i'm doing rite now .I will post pics when I'm done and post up pricing aswell... :biggrin:
> *


cant wait


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Feb 7 2008, 09:21 PM~9890681
> *i wonder if i squeeze a setup like this in my small ass trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That has been one of my concerns but from the looks of it, there is less length to the pump because the tank is not extended past the pumphead and can be mounted almost anywhere in the trunk. Notice even the fittings dont have to be run this way... a lot of options


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

This isn't done yet but gives an Idea. I'm not in any concerns for room... So we are trying to use up as much trunk as possiable..


----------



## TIME MACHINE




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 8 2008, 02:48 PM~9896025
> *That has been one of my concerns but from the looks of it, there is less length to the pump because the tank is not extended past the pumphead and can be mounted almost anywhere in the trunk. Notice even the fittings dont have to be run this way... a lot of options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## TIME MACHINE

:cheesy:


----------



## B DOG

i see, might have to look into these set-ups


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Feb 9 2008, 10:03 PM~9905284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Whats up Will...see ya in a few weeks..... :biggrin:


----------



## Supe

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Feb 10 2008, 08:34 AM~9907652
> *lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Aug 20 2007, 07:18 PM~8599637
> *
> found this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS LIKE A SHORYS SETUP


----------



## BIG LAZY

thats some nice setups!


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2008, 12:17 AM~9906948
> *Whats up Will...see ya in a few weeks..... :biggrin:
> *


Next Week! President's Day Weekend.  Don't forget my order bro!


----------



## LO RIDE

TTT


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 10 2008, 09:54 AM~9907896
> *THAT LOOKS LIKE A SHORYS SETUP
> *


Thats because that is a shorty's setup :yes:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Ok, so in the "new products" section of the newest lowrider it shows these pumps and says to contact Reds Hydraulics...has anybody? I dont like to call and ask questions unless I am ready to buy and at this point I am still collecting other parts... so I am not ready for the pumps. But curious to know if anybody has contacted them? Im just trying to get a feel for which company I will actually purchase them from.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*heres a Black Magic "old School new" setup were building right now. shitty pics cuz I didnt take any completes before tearing down for chrome, but you get the idea,... I will post some up this weekend when its finished, or for you Az guys, the car will be at the Super show this weekend, in a 66 impala
























*


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Feb 26 2008, 09:27 PM~10038251
> *heres a Black Magic "old School new" setup were building right now. shitty pics cuz I didnt take any completes before tearing down for chrome, but you get the idea,... I will post some up this weekend when its finished, or for you Az guys, the car will be at the Super show this weekend, in a 66 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT

GOOD JOB! :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*

setup coming together







*


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

lookin CLEAN HOMIE good job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul K

Looks real good Jason.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Feb 28 2008, 07:45 PM~10053369
> *
> 
> setup coming together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have to say that I didnt see your vision in the other pics of this setup... I first thought it looked too busy and that the dumps would not look right. I was wrong, it looks pretty damn good :thumbsup: The simplicity of the trunk allows the setup to flow without looking "overdone"


----------



## thephatlander

ttt 4 some really cool setups!


----------



## LO RIDE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

*TTT*


----------



## Cali-Stylz

*TTT*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here is a set-up I'm finishing up.... It will go to the stero shop after this to get cosmetic boards and all.... Sorry it took soooo long to post pics..


----------



## KAHUNA

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Very nice. Those longer tanks look badass also!


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 26 2008, 09:02 PM~10037999
> *Ok, so in the "new products" section of the newest lowrider it shows these pumps and says to contact Reds Hydraulics...has anybody? I dont like to call and ask questions unless I am ready to buy and at this point I am still collecting other parts... so I am not ready for the pumps. But curious to know if anybody has contacted them? Im just trying to get a feel for which company I will actually purchase them from.
> 
> 
> *


Yeah, I gave them a call last week I think. The price at Red's is $1,200 per pump "exactly as pictured" I asked them if it was an exact remake, and they said it was 50% new 50% old didn't get to ask much more because one I was at work, and two the price tag :0 

Now if someone more educated than I on aircraft hydraulics can help me a little bit. I think sometime back I read in the "Aircraft Hydraulic" thread that the OG aircraft hydros will not work with normal hydraulic cylinders.......is this true?


----------



## BIG DAWG

And how much would a similar setup from Black Magic set me back?

Pump, tank, fitting, slow down, and dump?

Is Ron offering other tanks other than the sphere ones?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 14 2008, 10:02 AM~10167090
> * The price at Red's is $1,200 per pump *


for that price you can have the OG stuff minus the plating/polishing.


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 14 2008, 11:17 AM~10167211
> *for that price you can have the OG stuff minus the plating/polishing.
> *


 :yes: But what about the cylinders, standard hydraulic cylinders don't work right?


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 14 2008, 11:02 AM~10167090
> *Yeah, I gave them a call last week I think. The price at Red's is $1,200 per pump "exactly as pictured" I asked them if it was an exact remake, and they said it was 50% new 50% old didn't get to ask much more because one I was at work, and two the price tag  :0
> 
> Now if someone more educated than I on aircraft hydraulics can help me a little bit. I think sometime back I read in the "Aircraft Hydraulic" thread that the OG aircraft hydros will not work with normal hydraulic cylinders.......is this true?
> *


That includes all fittings and the adex as you stated... dont know what the "old" parts would be... slow down mabe?



> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG+Mar 14 2008, 11:06 AM~10167118-->
> 
> 
> 
> And how much would a similar setup from Black Magic set me back?
> 
> Pump, tank, fitting, slow down, and dump?
> 
> Is Ron offering other tanks other than the sphere ones?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 08:55 PM~9890388
> *I've sold a few since January 15th. But I still have about 20 left. I could sell you the motor/block/gear assy for 315.00 in black, reday to ship these out on monday...LMK.. As for building a custom set-up all chrome and polished it would take around 1 month due to how busy we are, plus it would need to be paid for in advance. I have a 3 pump kit and a 4 pump kit i'm doing rite now .I will post pics when I'm done and post up pricing aswell... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like this price, I am looking to build up my own setup so being able to buy the bare pump allows me a little more customization.
> There should be no problem running new cylinders with this type or any type of setup... the pump simply powers the oil through the hose and does not care where it ends up.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 14 2008, 11:17 AM~10167211
> *for that price you can have the OG stuff minus the plating/polishing.
> *


:yes:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 13 2008, 10:10 PM~10164265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*shit! this ****** tryin to "one up" me??? naaaahhhhhh niiiiiguh :biggrin: *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 14 2008, 10:27 AM~10167297
> *:yes: But what about the cylinders, standard hydraulic cylinders don't work right?
> *


it depends,reg fattys work with 777's.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 14 2008, 12:02 PM~10167090
> *I asked them if it was an exact remake
> *


an exact remake of what?????


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Mar 15 2008, 01:51 AM~10173212-->
> 
> 
> 
> it depends,reg fattys work with 777's.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Mar 15 2008, 06:14 AM~10173631
> *an exact remake of what?????
> *


I have a feeling I'm going to walk right into something here hno: 


Just the pump (I know it's chrome) and the mounting block seems different. I just wanted to know if it was a replica or completely new one made to resemble the old part.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 15 2008, 11:38 AM~10174541
> *Thanks
> I have a feeling I'm going to walk right into something here  hno:
> Just the pump (I know it's chrome) and the mounting block seems different. I just wanted to know if it was a replica or completely new one made to resemble the old part.
> *


that new "Pesco" pump doesnt resemble any original Pesco pump ever made. 



if thats what you are asking...


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 15 2008, 10:41 AM~10174548
> *that new "Pesco" pump doesnt resemble any original Pesco pump ever made.
> if thats what you are asking...
> *


Yeah, for some reason I was under the impression that they were Pesco 777 remakes


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 15 2008, 09:41 AM~10174548
> *that new "Pesco" pump doesnt resemble any original Pesco pump EVER made.
> 
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*heres the updates on the Black Magic setup we finished*


----------



## Dylante63

that setup looks really fucking nice :0


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Mar 15 2008, 07:15 PM~10176316
> *heres the updates on the Black Magic setup we finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE INSTALL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

DONT CARE FOR THE PUMPS 
RATHER HAVE MY 777'S BUT NICE FUCKING INSTALL


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Mar 15 2008, 06:15 PM~10176316
> *heres the updates on the Black Magic setup we finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats badass!


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Mar 15 2008, 06:15 PM~10176316
> *heres the updates on the Black Magic setup we finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good,old skool style with new skool performance


----------



## GOOT

That shit came out nice as fuck. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz

_*TTT*_


----------



## Wickeddragon68

IM LOVIN THIS TOPIC TTT FOR THIS ONE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LO RIDE

TTT


----------



## hardknoxs

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Aug 30 2007, 09:41 AM~8677105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorty's Veterano Pompes are custom built for the customer.
> 
> Shorty's Hydraulics
> 5915 N. Main St.
> Houston, Tx
> (713) 880-3119
> *


Ok I think this is the set-up in the 63 I jus bought. I was thinkin about scrapping this set-up, but I guess i dont really know what I got. I am a newbie and dont know much about hydros. So is this a aircraft set-up? What are the PRO's and CON's of a set-up like this? Sorry if this is a dumb question, jus trying 2 get myself informed. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Rollinaround

PICS?


----------



## hardknoxs

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 2 2008, 09:11 PM~10320924
> *PICS?
> *


Dont know how to post pics, but it's in a 63 conv. called "HOOD RICH" I bought from a guy on LIL from Houstn TX. It looks exactly like that set-up, same color and everthing. I was told it was a shorty's veterano system. If that helps? Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by hardknoxs_@Apr 2 2008, 08:19 PM~10321044
> *Dont know how to post pics, but it's in a 63 conv. called "HOOD RICH" I bought from a guy on LIL from Houstn TX.  It looks exactly like that set-up, same color and everthing.  I was told it was a shorty's veterano system.  If that helps?  Thanks :biggrin:
> *



DO NOT PULL OUT THIS SETUP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardknoxs

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 3 2008, 12:05 AM~10322752
> *DO NOT  PULL OUT THIS SETUP!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the heads up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAHUNA

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Sep 1 2007, 10:35 AM~8691761
> *here is a 2 pump setup we did with 2 seperate smaller tanks. pics were taken before the car was panled out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_TTT_


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by hardknoxs_@Apr 2 2008, 10:06 PM~10320853
> *Ok I think this is the set-up in the 63 I jus bought.  I was thinkin about scrapping this set-up, but I guess i dont really know what I got.  I am a newbie and dont know much about hydros.  So is this a aircraft set-up?  What are the PRO's and CON's of a set-up like this?  Sorry if this is a dumb question, jus trying 2 get myself informed.  Thanks for any info.
> *


damm, a newbie dropping 35k on a car :0


----------



## LO RIDE




----------



## KAHUNA

BTTT :thumbsup: Any new setup pics?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 7 2008, 07:03 PM~9632208
> *Lets keep this one up top... There is an argument as to why you would not run OG Aircraft parts over these repro's.   My thoughts are that the repro's give somewhat of the same look without the worries of parts working (new motor and pumpheads with these  :0 )or selling the second ride   just to be able to afford a two pump OG aircraft setup. Oh then you have to make it look nice  :0  :uh: Chrome, cleanup, paint...
> I’m not saying that it is not worth it to have the OG parts, just don’t feel it’s necessary to have a nice looking, working setup.
> 
> So if you’re going to bash those of us that show some interest in these then either buy my shit for me or stop being so close minded
> 
> Here is a pic of each manufacturer's pump... Pesco? Black Magic and Shorty's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





TTT!!!!!!!!! i did a search before i made a topic on these style pumps


----------



## scooby

Shortys


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jun 6 2008, 10:23 PM~10816050
> *TTT!!!!!!!!!  i did a search before i made a topic on these style pumps
> *




SOMEBODY IS RESEARCHING :cheesy:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 7 2008, 09:32 AM~10817965
> *SOMEBODY IS RESEARCHING :cheesy:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jun 6 2008, 07:23 PM~10816050
> *TTT!!!!!!!!!  i did a search before i made a topic on these style pumps
> *


The Pescos are from REDS


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 7 2008, 12:26 PM~10818395
> *The Pescos are from REDS
> *


they look sexy too :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG NICK

:biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## KAHUNA

BTTT...... :nicoderm:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jun 18 2008, 08:47 PM~10901481
> *BTTT...... :nicoderm:
> *


Hey, Derek, I changed a few things to make it look cleaner, I first ported the gear off the face and left the suction side up, Here are few pics.... LMK what you think, I also did the large fill nut, thuink it looks way better. I got all the fittings back from chrome and will be getting the rest of the hardline in the morning.
































Since I used a different gear I will still have to polish them , But you get the idea :biggrin:


----------



## spookybonus

saw that in LRM...looks great


----------



## KAHUNA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 24 2008, 12:05 AM~10937534
> *Hey, Derek, I changed a few things to make it look cleaner, I first ported the gear off the face and left the suction side up, Here are few pics.... LMK what you think, I also did the large fill nut, thuink it looks way better. I got all the fittings back from chrome and will be getting the rest of the hardline in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I used a different gear I will still have to polish them , But you get the idea :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: Im all smiles Ron!, the setup looks badass !! I'll give ya a call later this afternoon. :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by spookybonus_@Jun 24 2008, 07:31 AM~10937702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw that in LRM...looks great
> *



this is fukin nice!


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jun 24 2008, 07:49 AM~10938861
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  Im all smiles Ron!,  the setup looks badass !!    I'll give ya a call later this afternoon.  :biggrin:
> *


i hate you


----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 24 2008, 09:00 AM~10938904
> *i hate you
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAHUNA

:nicoderm: Gotta blow some dust off this one, BTTT!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jul 1 2008, 01:06 PM~10989605
> *:nicoderm:  Gotta blow some dust off this one, BTTT!
> *


you are boxed and ready to go. I left them complete, Just had to get the perfect sive box to ship...Here is your complete pump assy ,,,,Hope you dig. :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

how quick are these?, any vids of any of these pumps in action?


----------



## KAHUNA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 3 2008, 08:49 PM~11008857
> *you are boxed and ready to go. I left them complete, Just had to get the perfect sive box to ship...Here is your complete pump assy ,,,,Hope you dig. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :nicoderm: :nicoderm: Oh ya.....im diggin it hommie!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*hmm,.. nice tanks :biggrin:  *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jul 4 2008, 07:16 AM~11011531
> *  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  Oh ya.....im diggin it hommie!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry Big D, UPS aint running today, I even came in early to see. I fi could get it rockin :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 4 2008, 02:07 PM~11013346
> *hmm,.. nice tanks :biggrin:
> *


You like, I know this *** that has a few :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

OF JULY , FROM THE CREW AT B.M.H
Don'y gp blowin no fingers off!!!!!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 4 2008, 01:42 PM~11013573
> *You like, I know this *** that has a few  :biggrin:
> *



*hahahaha "***"... its only gay if you make eye contact  *


----------



## Maverick

up


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## Cali-Stylz

I guess all the "new" old style setups are all still being installed :scrutinize: no new pics


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 16 2008, 06:16 PM~11619823
> *I guess all the "new" old style setups are all still being installed :scrutinize: no new pics
> *


 yeah Im saving parts


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 16 2008, 05:16 PM~11619823
> *I guess all the "new" old style setups are all still being installed :scrutinize: no new pics
> *


THERE STILL GETTING DONE ....NOBODYS SHARING :cheesy:


----------



## big ray

set up we working on right now... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 17 2008, 02:51 PM~11628218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set up we working on right now... :biggrin:
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 16 2008, 06:16 PM~11619823
> *I guess all the "new" old style setups are all still being installed :scrutinize: no new pics
> *



*nah,.. we're working on changing up the design of the pumps juuuuust a lil bit  *


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 3 2008, 11:01 PM~11009691
> *how quick are these?, any vids of any of these pumps in action?
> *



I'm assuming they could be just as fast as you want them to be depending on the voltage to the motors? :dunno: But if you blow a seal out....oil everywhere. hno: I don't think the people putting these setups in are looking for top end hopping performance.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 18 2008, 01:24 PM~11636406
> *nah,.. we're working on changing up the design of the pumps juuuuust a lil bit
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 17 2008, 04:51 PM~11628218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set up we working on right now... :biggrin:
> *


Big Ray what was the missing one so I can copy it....


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2008, 03:31 PM~11646400
> *Big Ray what was the missing one so I can copy it....
> *



Ron its the one on the top right.Its got to b the same as th lower Right. HURRY UP !!!!! :banghead: :rant: RON!!! :rant:


----------



## KAHUNA

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 16 2008, 08:16 PM~11619823
> *I guess all the "new" old style setups are all still being installed :scrutinize: no new pics
> *



:yes:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 18 2008, 10:45 PM~11641522
> *:angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

:scrutinize: looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Sep 18 2008, 10:45 PM~11641522-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2008, 08:10 PM~11648647
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Laugh now. but in the end.... Never mind.Im gonna play nice for now.


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Sep 19 2008, 03:31 PM~11646400-->
> 
> 
> 
> Big Ray what was the missing one so I can copy it....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppers602_@Sep 19 2008, 06:32 PM~11647863
> *Ron its the one on the top right.Its got to b the same as th lower Right. HURRY UP !!!!! :banghead:  :rant: RON!!! :rant:
> *


yeah what leonard said!! :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 20 2008, 08:38 AM~11650906
> *Laugh now. but in the end.... Never mind.Im gonna play nice for now.
> *




*awwwww,.. Rickey Booooooobbiieeeeeee :biggrin: *


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2008, 03:31 PM~11646400
> *Big Ray what was the missing one so I can copy it....
> *


----------



## scooby




----------



## CHUCKS66




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Sep 21 2008, 01:26 PM~11657218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stunningly Beautiful. :nicoderm: Very Impressive. :wow:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 21 2008, 08:45 PM~11661098
> *Stunningly Beautiful. :nicoderm: Very Impressive. :wow:
> *



*thank you :biggrin: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 20 2008, 08:13 PM~11654830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


O.K now I know whats up...I will be done tonite and ship it in the morning. I was lost on the top right and has to be the same as the lower right.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2008, 11:51 AM~11665871
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Show off.... :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 22 2008, 12:53 PM~11665895
> *Show off.... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 21 2008, 07:45 PM~11661098
> *Stunningly Beautiful. :nicoderm: Very Impressive. :wow:
> *




:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

THINKING ABOUT MAKING SOME CUSTOM PUMP BLOCKS AND MOTOR END CAPS ....ANYONE THINK THEY WOULD BE INTERESTED?

working on a protoype block


----------



## D-Cheeze

motor end caps coming soon


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*looks good Rich!  *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2008, 07:53 AM~11695081
> *looks good Rich!
> *


WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE MOTOR CAPS I AM DOING  ....


----------



## scooby

those end caps are nice I like it just smooth as pictured 

pm me a price


----------



## BIG NICK

:biggrin:


----------



## scooby




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Sep 25 2008, 09:06 AM~11695662
> *those end caps are nice I like it just smooth as pictured
> 
> pm me a price
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Sep 27 2008, 09:44 PM~11717359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 29 2008, 04:56 PM~11731542
> *
> *


 I'll need those check valves and stainless tanks soon

I just need one more pump/motor assembly


----------



## D-Cheeze

KEEP THIS TTT


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Sep 27 2008, 10:44 PM~11717359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

got some new billet pump end caps and pump blocks ...made anyone interested? polished aluminum


----------



## D-Cheeze

BLOCKS WILL BE 120.00 , BULLET CAPS 145.00 , FLAT CAPS WITH OUT LOGO 110.00 WITH LOGO 125.00


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 14 2008, 11:56 AM~11857848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLOCKS WILL BE 100.00 , BULLET CAPS 125.00 , FLAT CAPS WITH OUT LOGO 75.00 WITH LOGO 90.00
> *



will the caddy ones fit on a normal saco style motor?


----------



## KAHUNA

Nice!! uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 14 2008, 06:08 PM~11863537
> *will the caddy ones fit on a normal saco style motor?
> *


GOT THESE FOR THE SACO'S


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 14 2008, 10:56 AM~11857848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLOCKS WILL BE 100.00 , BULLET CAPS 125.00 , FLAT CAPS WITH OUT LOGO 75.00 WITH LOGO 90.00
> *


DAMN! :wow: DON QUESO doing it big :worship: will be getting ahold of you for..... something :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 14 2008, 10:56 AM~11857848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLOCKS WILL BE 100.00 , BULLET CAPS 125.00 , FLAT CAPS WITH OUT LOGO 75.00 WITH LOGO 90.00
> *


Dammit, have you been hacking into my e-mail account?????Like the end cap withe the bullet design.... :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 21 2008, 12:16 AM~11926781
> *Dammit, have you been hacking into my e-mail account?????Like the end cap withe the bullet design.... :cheesy:
> *


NAH ...JUST WANT SOMETHING A LITTLE MORE CUSTOM THEN WHAT THESE COME WITH 

WAIT TILL YOU SEE MY NEW PUMP HEAD BODY'S


----------



## Candy Blue 64

we just completed my 4pump old skool set up..we made it to vegas :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i have pics but dnt knw how to postem..


----------



## lowdeville

THose bullet end caps are sweet!


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 21 2008, 11:59 AM~11930185
> *we just completed my 4pump old skool set up..we made it to vegas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i have pics but dnt knw how to postem..
> *


send them to my email I'll help you, [email protected]


----------



## MISTER ED

[/quote]


DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH FOR THIS SET-UP


----------



## unforgiven50insp

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_

TTT


----------



## jgaona05

TTT


----------



## MISTER ED

>


DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH FOR THIS SET-UP
[/quote]


anyone ???????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Just like that??? in the pic would be $1400


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 21 2008, 01:59 PM~11930185
> *we just completed my 4pump old skool set up..we made it to vegas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i have pics but dnt knw how to postem..
> *


nice setup Augie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 29 2008, 09:30 PM~12007243
> *Just like that??? in the pic would be $1400
> *


including 2 adex :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 30 2008, 04:11 AM~12013188
> *including 2 adex  :0
> *


with our polished and chrome Adel II's....


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 29 2008, 03:30 PM~12007243
> *Just like that??? in the pic would be $1400
> *



and dat would be 4 one of course


----------



## MISTER ED

TTT


----------



## KAHUNA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 29 2008, 03:30 PM~12007243
> *Just like that??? in the pic would be $1400
> *


 uffin:


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2008, 12:51 PM~11665871
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


price on two pumps like this


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Feb 7 2008, 08:21 PM~9890681
> *i wonder if i squeeze a setup like this in my small ass trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes, and it would look bad ass...LOL.... Trying to get a buddy of mine to let me install one of these settups in his car and hes gott less room than you did


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 25 2007, 12:53 PM~8638671
> *yes,.. but I havent really tried to put it down yet with one of these setups. as in street test it specifiacally for hopping. Ron may be able to answere that better, he did these in his old blue 64 vert.
> 
> you really dont want to put more than 4 batteries to these pumps
> 
> but I will be street testing one of these we are doing, but again it will be a few weeks
> 
> 
> *


hey was that 66 i saw at your shop...was that your style acft set up in it...i have a video of that...let me look for it...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

k...here it is...its an acft set up, not sure what kind, but its footage!!!

66 impala with aircraft set up


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 14 2008, 08:56 AM~11857848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLOCKS WILL BE 100.00 , BULLET CAPS 125.00 , FLAT CAPS WITH OUT LOGO 75.00 WITH LOGO 90.00
> *


TTT


----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 9 2008, 07:44 PM~12108679
> *k...here it is...its an acft set up, not sure what kind, but its footage!!!
> 
> 66 impala with aircraft set up
> *



thats my 66 .. empire customs in tucson did my setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Nov 10 2008, 06:28 PM~12115663
> *thats my 66 .. empire customs in tucson did my setup.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Nov 10 2008, 04:28 PM~12115663
> *thats my 66 .. empire customs in tucson did my setup.  :thumbsup:
> *


wut up foo its me the lil guy from c. g. :0


----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 9 2008, 10:44 PM~12108679
> *k...here it is...its an acft set up, not sure what kind, but its footage!!!
> 
> 66 impala with aircraft set up
> *


I'd like to see better pics of that car. Looked nice


----------



## racerboy

ron is in the process of doing this setup on my 62. as soon as i get it home, i will post up pix. im doin 4 pumps, and four round resovoirs, with four oil filters and four pressure gauges. it should look pretty old school


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 12 2008, 12:56 AM~12132612
> *ron is in the process of doing this setup on my 62. as soon as i get it home, i will post up pix. im doin 4 pumps, and four round resovoirs, with four oil filters and four pressure gauges. it should look pretty old school
> *


Dman, you just let the cat out da bag !!!!!!! :0 ,,,,hahah


----------



## racerboy

Yo man! cant wait to see that shit when its done! post up some pix if you can!


----------



## unforgiven50insp

>


DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH FOR THIS SET-UP
[/quote]
Almost done with this setup... :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444856


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> thats my 66 .. empire customs in tucson did my setup. :thumbsup:


I've seen the car first hand and it is super clean, And Jason did an bad-ass job on the set-up too



> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH FOR THIS SET-UP


Almost done with this setup... :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444856
[/quote]
I finally got the chance to take a look at the topic build, and that shit is pimp.....I like all the fiberglass work too ,for that smoooth look


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 21 2008, 10:40 AM~11929322
> *NAH ...JUST WANT SOMETHING A LITTLE MORE CUSTOM THEN WHAT THESE COME WITH
> 
> WAIT TILL YOU SEE MY NEW PUMP HEAD BODY'S
> *


HAVE YOU FINISHED THE PUMP HEAD BODY? AND WHO SELLS THE PUMP HEADS?


----------



## unforgiven50insp

> I've seen the car first hand and it is super clean, And Jason did an bad-ass job on the set-up too
> Almost done with this setup... :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444856


I finally got the chance to take a look at the topic build, and that shit is pimp.....I like all the fiberglass work too ,for that smoooth look
[/quote]
Thanks homie. We team cracker now?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAHUNA

> I've seen the car first hand and it is super clean, And Jason did an bad-ass job on the set-up too
> Almost done with this setup... :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444856


I finally got the chance to take a look at the topic build, and that shit is pimp.....I like all the fiberglass work too ,for that smoooth look
[/quote]

Thanks Ron! BMH!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Glassed Out

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here is a one off show set-up for the homie Jason from Nor-Cal...
















































Enjoy


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 11 2008, 11:29 PM~12407857
> *Here is a one off show set-up for the homie Jason from Nor-Cal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> *


any video of that sucker in action?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Dec 12 2008, 11:35 AM~12411345
> *any video of that sucker in action?
> *


with no batteries i dont think your gonna get any


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 10:37 AM~12411361
> *with  no batteries i dont think your gonna get any
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 11 2008, 10:29 PM~12407857
> *Here is a one off show set-up for the homie Jason from Nor-Cal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> *


hey hey we central coast holmes not nor cal!

by the way jasons car looks good what it do!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 11 2008, 11:29 PM~12407857
> *Here is a one off show set-up for the homie Jason from Nor-Cal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> *


thats sick!!!very good job


----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2008, 01:29 AM~12407857
> *Here is a one off show set-up for the homie Jason from Nor-Cal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## racerboy

yea, santa barbara is so cal!!

still looks sick!! :biggrin:


----------



## 77lincoln818

nice


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Dec 13 2008, 02:35 AM~12418953
> *hey hey we central coast holmes not nor cal!
> 
> by the way jasons car looks good what it do!
> *


Sorry, for the Califas homies....


----------



## TWEEDY

tomato, tamato.... :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

cant wait to look the end of the work on this set up


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Dec 17 2008, 11:38 AM~12454855
> *cant wait to look the end of the work on this set up
> *


gettin there one day at a time


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 17 2008, 03:05 PM~12456605
> *gettin there one day at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ron please tell me theres some better solenoids in those blocks other than the ones that always blow up, or is it just running 48v to each pump...lol


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 17 2008, 04:05 PM~12456605
> *gettin there one day at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks tight


----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 17 2008, 04:05 PM~12456605
> *gettin there one day at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## triple X level

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 17 2008, 01:05 PM~12456605
> *gettin there one day at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good ron!


----------



## racerboy

Looks great Ron!! I will be there Monday (or Sunday if you give OJ the keys!!) :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 18 2008, 08:59 AM~12464269
> *Looks great Ron!! I will be there Monday (or Sunday if you give OJ the keys!!) :biggrin:
> *


I think we looking good Jason, I finished up some on the install ,and hardlined the dumps with some custom connectors.


----------



## lowlow24

> I think we looking good Jason, I finished up some on the install ,and hardlined the dumps with some custom connectors.


----------



## racerboy

Fuckin hell! Looks sweet! OJ is gonna call me tomorrow and give me the final word. Ima gonna leave here sturday night, hole uo somewhere between here n there, and be at your shop mid morning! :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out

ttt


----------



## unforgiven50insp

I like the old school lookin blue fittings. Gives it nice highlights


----------



## racerboy

i got her home safe n sound..woke up the neighbors at 1:30 am hittin switches!!

today i am going to make the bulkhead that will live on the upper trunk shelf. I want to hide the convertible top pump and all the other wiring shit.


----------



## ROBERTO G

ttt for guam


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 22 2008, 11:02 PM~12504745
> *ttt for guam
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 19 2008, 01:38 AM~12472686
> *I think we looking good Jason, I finished up some on the install ,and hardlined the dumps with some custom connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks damn good ron out did ur self again :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Glassed Out

ttt


----------



## atxhopper

TTT for some clean ass pumps and set ups


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS




----------



## triple X level

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2009, 05:25 PM~12896889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



way to go Empire...


----------



## racerboy

clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64

yea empire you did that setup really fuckin nice!

got my pumps today shipped to nyc!!!!!! hopefully i can do my setup as nice! heres my bm pumps!


----------



## scooby




----------



## KAHUNA

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Feb 9 2009, 11:58 PM~12957241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 5 2009, 06:29 PM~12918729
> *yea empire you did that setup really fuckin nice!
> 
> got my pumps today shipped to nyc!!!!!! hopefully i can do my setup as nice! heres my bm pumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN SOME ONE PM ME THE PRICE ON THIS PUMPS THANKS


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Sep 27 2008, 10:44 PM~11717359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats only the second time i've ever seen those dumps being used. they sound awesome


----------



## racerboy

pretty much all done....installed mirrors on the trunk lid last week, and now i might dress up the bulkhead.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 10 2009, 10:33 PM~12969151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much all done....installed mirrors on the trunk lid last week, and now i might dress up the bulkhead.
> *


fuk thats clean i was hoping to see it at the shop but it had gone by the time i got there and i missed it in LA on new years which kinda sucked


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 10 2009, 10:14 PM~12967876
> *CAN SOME ONE PM ME THE PRICE ON THIS PUMPS THANKS
> *


325 raw and 425 chrome and polished


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2009, 07:25 PM~12896889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just got my Lowrider mag yesterday.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Big ups Jason


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 11 2009, 12:33 AM~12969151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much all done....installed mirrors on the trunk lid last week, and now i might dress up the bulkhead.
> *



whats tha skinny little hardline for? it appears to come out of the rack, and into nowhere :dunno:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

TTT black magic for life! if u dont have black magic u r makiong a mistake cuz no other company can out perform or out hop black magic :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 5 2009, 08:29 PM~12918729
> *yea empire you did that setup really fuckin nice!
> 
> got my pumps today shipped to nyc!!!!!! hopefully i can do my setup as nice! heres my bm pumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



get to work!


----------



## daoriginator64

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 11 2009, 05:31 PM~12974489
> *get to work!
> *


lol, i am still ripping out the old setup!


before! 









and after!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 12:52 AM~12970515
> *Just got my Lowrider mag yesterday.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Big ups Jason
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 11 2009, 07:01 PM~12975735
> *lol, i am still ripping out the old setup!
> before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





so much for the bronx bomber backing plates lol.

you gonna be rolling for spring?


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 11 2009, 03:20 AM~12970643
> *whats tha skinny little hardline for? it appears to come out of the rack, and into nowhere :dunno:
> *





Im Sure Its For The Wires Coming Out The Adex To Hide The Wires...


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Sep 1 2007, 09:35 AM~8691761
> *here is a 2 pump setup we did with 2 seperate smaller tanks. pics were taken before the car was panled out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THAT REALY NICE $$$$


----------



## daoriginator64

i dont know, i dont think so, i got too much work to do in so little time that i will just take my time. i got the trunk, finsih the engine compartment, interior,and then paint, theres no way im going to finish on time but we will see ,i just bought a truck so if i dont trailer my car to some far shows i trailer someone elses!




> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 12 2009, 02:27 PM~12983567
> *
> 
> so much for the bronx bomber backing plates lol.
> 
> you gonna be rolling for spring?
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 12 2009, 05:26 PM~12985493
> *Im Sure Its For The Wires Coming Out The Adex To Hide The Wires...
> *



aaaahhhhhh

duh! wasnt thinkin deep enough :420:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 12 2009, 07:24 PM~12986401
> *i dont know, i dont think so, i got too much work to do in so little time that i will just take my time. i got the trunk, finsih the engine compartment, interior,and then paint, theres no way im going to finish on time but we will see ,i just bought a truck so if i dont trailer my car to some far shows i trailer someone elses!
> *



yeah dont rush it man, you dont get a second chance at a first impression


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 12 2009, 10:49 PM~12988287
> *aaaahhhhhh
> 
> duh!  wasnt thinkin deep enough :420:
> *






Pass It. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 12 2009, 10:50 PM~12988303
> *yeah dont rush it man, you dont get a second chance at a first impression
> *





Awsome Quote. Made My Night... :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 13 2009, 12:10 AM~12989321
> *Awsome Quote. Made My Night... :thumbsup:
> *


 :420:


----------



## BOBO

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2008, 12:51 PM~11665871
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOBO

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 5 2009, 06:29 PM~12918729
> *yea empire you did that setup really fuckin nice!
> 
> got my pumps today shipped to nyc!!!!!! hopefully i can do my setup as nice! heres my bm pumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THERE LOOKING GOOD BRO. EMPIRE DOING THE DAME THING.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 12 2009, 03:26 PM~12985493
> *Im Sure Its For The Wires Coming Out The Adex To Hide The Wires...
> *


thats exactly what its there for!


----------



## scooby




----------



## KERRBSS

ttt


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 25 2007, 12:53 PM~8638671
> *yes,.. but I havent really tried to put it down yet with one of these setups. as in street test it specifiacally for hopping. Ron may be able to answere that better, he did these in his old blue 64 vert.
> 
> you really dont want to put more than 4 batteries to these pumps
> 
> but I will be street testing one of these we are doing, but again it will be a few weeks
> 
> 
> *



I'm thinking about putting a 3 pump setup like this in my 61. Were not building a hopper but something that will definitely "work". Do we have a definitive answer if you can hop with these pumps? I didn't see Ron weigh in... Ron?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

:cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 12 2009, 11:43 AM~13260239
> *I'm thinking about putting a 3 pump setup like this in my 61.  Were not building a hopper but something that will definitely "work".  Do we have a definitive answer if you can hop with these pumps?  I didn't see Ron weigh in...  Ron?!?!?  :biggrin:
> *



*u can not hop on the first gen "old school new" pump. however I do not know if this new style that Ron is doing, is able to do so, because i dont use them, I prefer the first style. 

reason for the inability to hop on the first gen style, is because the gear cannot handle the back pressure and pressure spike. this I unfortunately know first hand..lol. however I dont see why you wouldnt be able to with the new style Ron is doing since it is just a regular pump head, instead of a specific style gear.*


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 5 2009, 07:29 PM~12918729
> *yea empire you did that setup really fuckin nice!
> 
> got my pumps today shipped to nyc!!!!!! hopefully i can do my setup as nice! heres my bm pumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that mickey mouse phone is looking motha fizzin tizight!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64

lol, thats my camera case its been on since i took my kids to walt disney. which was the money for my paint job! but family first, its helped me survive my lowriding lifestyle and addiction. :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 14 2009, 02:29 PM~13279733
> *that mickey mouse phone is looking motha fizzin tizight!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 10 2009, 10:33 PM~12969151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much all done....installed mirrors on the trunk lid last week, and now i might dress up the bulkhead.
> *


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Feb 16 2009, 08:44 PM~13022997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!! :0  HOW MUCH FOR A TWO PUMP SET UP LIKE THIS? PM ME A PRICE?


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2009, 11:24 AM~13279708
> *u can not hop on the first gen "old school new" pump. however I do not know if this new style that Ron is doing, is able to do so, because i dont use them, I prefer the first style.
> 
> reason for the inability to hop on the first gen style, is because the gear cannot handle the back pressure and pressure spike. this I unfortunately know first hand..lol. however I dont see why you wouldnt be able to with the new style Ron is doing since it is just a regular pump head, instead of a specific style gear.
> *


ANY THING YET?


----------



## chrysler300

Bad ass set ups


----------



## TOXXIC

ttt


----------



## rick383

tttttttttttt


----------



## rick383

can any one post some pic


----------



## Vayzfinest

ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TTT :dunno:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 64_EC_STYLE, milkbone

:0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homie's..if you need sum parts hit us up..we got everything in stock ready to go..1-866-magic-33  



we also will be having holiday special's coming soon_


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Feb 16 2009, 09:44 PM~13022997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


???$$$$$$???


----------



## BIG DIRTY

:0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 23 2009, 08:11 PM~15758558
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64

mines in the works!!!! sup dirty!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 25 2009, 08:00 PM~15781927
> *mines in the works!!!! sup dirty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

TTT

This is one of the topics that makes LIL a truly informational website when it is needed.

I am currently constructing a setup similar to these with my friend Caranto. With the pictures many of you have provided, I was easily establish the outline of how my setup will look. Thanks!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 25 2009, 08:00 PM~15781927
> *mines in the works!!!! sup dirty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE HOMIE, GONNA BE STARTING MY SOON, GOING A LITTLE DIFFERENT SYLE. BUT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_X-MAS SPECIAL COME'N SOON.. IF YOU NEED PART'S HIT US UP.. WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED IN STOCK.. 1-866-MAGIC-33..  _


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 23 2009, 05:11 PM~15758558
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE THE PUMP HEADS CHANGED ...THE STLYE I HAD WAS A MARZ HEAD WITH WHAT I WOULD DISCRIBE AS A MOUNTING FOOT ON THE BASE ? ....ARE THESE NEW ONES CAPEABLE OF HOPING ON OR NOT ....I KNOW THE OLD ONES WERE NOT ?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 30 2009, 05:12 PM~15823959
> *LOOKS LIKE THE PUMP HEADS CHANGED ...THE STLYE I HAD WAS A MARZ HEAD WITH WHAT I WOULD DISCRIBE AS A MOUNTING FOOT ON THE BASE ? ....ARE THESE NEW ONES CAPEABLE OF HOPING ON OR NOT ....I KNOW THE OLD ONES WERE NOT ?
> *


I DO NOT KNOW IF THERE ARE OR NOT, WOULD NOT BE DOING THAT ANYWAY.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 30 2009, 06:12 PM~15823959
> *LOOKS LIKE THE PUMP HEADS CHANGED ...THE STLYE I HAD WAS A MARZ HEAD WITH WHAT I WOULD DISCRIBE AS A MOUNTING FOOT ON THE BASE ? ....ARE THESE NEW ONES CAPEABLE OF HOPING ON OR NOT ....I KNOW THE OLD ONES WERE NOT ?
> *


want some of the ones your talking about rich.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 30 2009, 06:34 PM~15826643
> *want some of the ones your talking about rich.
> *




















see what i am talking about ?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*X-MAS SPECIAL COME'N SOON.. IF YOU NEED PART'S HIT US UP.. WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED IN STOCK.. 1-866-MAGIC-33.. *_


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2009, 01:24 PM~13279708
> *u can not hop on the first gen "old school new" pump. however I do not know if this new style that Ron is doing, is able to do so, because i dont use them, I prefer the first style.
> 
> reason for the inability to hop on the first gen style, is because the gear cannot handle the back pressure and pressure spike. this I unfortunately know first hand..lol. however I dont see why you wouldnt be able to with the new style Ron is doing since it is just a regular pump head, instead of a specific style gear.
> *





> _Originally posted by scooby_@Feb 16 2009, 10:44 PM~13022997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this the "New Style" you are talking about Empire?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## azmurh

I have brand pair of the new Gen already polished out with a #9 gear and chrome motor just need tanks I want to get rid off pm me with offer will post pics later


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 1 2009, 12:51 AM~15829306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see what i am talking about ?
> *



yeah thats it :cheesy:


----------



## azmurh

http://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad13/Az...pg?t=1260249668
http://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad13/Az...pg?t=1260249709
http://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad13/Az...pg?t=1260249761


I have 2 just the other is not put together here are the pumps


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_1-866-MAGIC-33.._


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## beanerman




----------



## flaked85

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 22 2010, 09:42 PM~16381060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



isnt that shorty's? not bmh....... :happysad:


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by azmurh_@Dec 7 2009, 02:05 PM~15900773
> *I have brand  pair of the new Gen already polished out with a #9 gear and chrome motor just need tanks I want to get rid off pm me with offer will post pics later
> *


where are you located


----------



## daoriginator64

my bm setup in the works


----------



## hoppers602

Hey Ron Heres Augies car. Let me know what you think. :biggrin:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 13 2010, 12:03 PM~16879423
> *Hey Ron Heres Augies car. Let me know what you think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real clean homie! :yes:


----------



## 5DEUCE

:wow:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 13 2010, 10:03 AM~16879423
> *Hey Ron Heres Augies car. Let me know what you think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Shit looks super clean Lenard  Thanks for the business the other day


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 19 2010, 02:15 AM~16934704
> *Shit looks super clean Lenard   Thanks for the business the other day
> *




No Problem! Thank you for being a REAL Bizness Man!


TEAM BLACKMAGIC :thumbsup: 

Ill post the other 2 BMH setups i did too.


----------



## THE FINAL EPISODE

> _Originally posted by redline_@Mar 13 2010, 04:11 PM~16881699
> *real clean homie! :yes:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mrgervais

So what's the performance like with these pumps? Do they come in black? Not too excited about chrome.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@May 18 2010, 03:45 PM~17530190
> *So what's the performance like with these pumps? Do they come in black? Not too excited about chrome.
> *


YEP WE CAN DO IT IN THE RAW :biggrin:


----------



## redrum702




----------



## Cali-Stylz

No more out there?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 26 2010, 12:43 PM~17611318
> *No more out there?
> *



*maaaaybe*


----------



## INIMITABLE

Pm me price on complete 2 pump all chrome setup please shipped to 77506


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 10 2010, 10:52 AM~17749115
> *Pm me price on complete 2 pump all chrome setup please shipped to 77506
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

ABOUT TO PUT MINE TOGETHER. THE RETURN FEATURE OF THESE PUMPS REALLY MAKE IT EASY TO HARDLINE THESE. IT SHOULD BE VERY CLEAN AND NEAT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 10 2010, 07:12 PM~17752857
> *ABOUT TO PUT MINE TOGETHER.  THE RETURN FEATURE OF THESE PUMPS REALLY MAKE IT EASY TO HARDLINE THESE. IT SHOULD BE VERY CLEAN AND NEAT
> *


Thanks Dirty.... Can't wait to see it...and hear the hate :biggrin: 

Got a set-up we doing rite now...But have to see if the customer will let me show a photo


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 10 2010, 08:22 PM~17752926
> *Thanks Dirty.... Can't wait to see it...and hear the hate :biggrin:
> 
> Got a set-up we doing rite now...But have to see if the customer will let me show a photo
> *


YEAH I AM GONNA BE ORDER SOME MORE SHIT PRETTY SOON


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 10 2010, 07:40 PM~17753048
> *YEAH I AM GONNA BE ORDER SOME MORE SHIT PRETTY SOON
> *


Just Holla when u ready :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Jun 10 2010, 06:40 PM~17753048-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH I AM GONNA BE ORDER SOME MORE SHIT PRETTY SOON
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> layitlows biggest window shopper :0 :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 11 2010, 12:16 AM~17756593
> *Just Holla when u ready :biggrin:
> *


call me cracker. i need to get those hopping pumps on order. 


how was the trip? trailor problems  :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 11 2010, 08:18 AM~17757715
> *layitlows biggest window shopper  :0  :cheesy:
> call me cracker. i need to get those hopping pumps on order.
> how was the trip?  trailor problems    :cheesy:
> *


SHIT AINT FORGOT YA DOGG, JUST NEED TO PRIORITIZE MY BUILD, AND I NEED TO GET THIS 66 FINISHED AND OUT THE WAY CAUSE I HAVE NO ROOM IN MY GARAGE RIGHT NOW............ :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 11 2010, 01:54 PM~17761165
> *SHIT AINT FORGOT YA DOGG, JUST NEED TO PRIORITIZE MY BUILD, AND I NEED TO GET THIS 66 FINISHED AND OUT THE WAY CAUSE I HAVE NO ROOM IN MY GARAGE RIGHT NOW............ :cheesy:
> *



im just messing with ya bro. its all gravy :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 11 2010, 07:18 AM~17757715
> *layitlows biggest window shopper  :0  :cheesy:
> call me cracker. i need to get those hopping pumps on order.
> how was the trip?  trailor problems    :cheesy:
> *


Imma callin it early tonite, call ya first thing in the morning Tommy

And the trip was an understatement...with all the car and product comin home, breaking axles, burnin up braeks ,cus we never adjust then OOOPS

expensive trip...and gotta get it all fix for a another trip this week end :wow:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 11 2010, 06:54 PM~17763599
> *Imma callin it early tonite, call ya first thing in the morning Tommy
> 
> And the trip was an understatement...with all the car and product comin home, breaking axles, burnin up braeks ,cus we never adjust then OOOPS
> 
> expensive trip...and gotta get it all fix for a another trip this week end :wow:
> *


no biggie bro. the car is still a couple weeks from parol so its good. i really just need to get yogi a price so i can collect. 

i be mia a few days early week. i will hit you up tho


----------



## azmurh

WTS BRAND NEW NEVER USED TESTING THE WATERS JUST THROW ME AN OFFER


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 26 2010, 04:27 PM~17611867
> *maaaaybe
> *




:wow:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 7 2008, 08:55 PM~9890388
> *I've sold a few since January 15th. But I still have about 20 left. I could sell you the motor/block/gear assy for 315.00 in black, reday to ship these out on monday...LMK.. As for building a custom set-up all chrome and polished it would take around 1 month due to how busy we are, plus it would need to be paid for in advance. I have a 3 pump kit and a 4 pump kit i'm doing rite now .I will post pics when I'm done and post up pricing aswell... :biggrin:
> *


Any more pics ? I have some people interested in doing this type of setup ?


----------



## nyd40cal




----------



## daoriginator64

my bronx bomber 1950


----------



## daoriginator64




----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 28 2010, 04:51 PM~19183003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice set up. Who did the work?


----------



## daoriginator64

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Nov 28 2010, 07:16 PM~19183803
> *Nice set up. Who did the work?
> *


 i did!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 29 2010, 06:47 AM~19188434
> *i did!
> *


Looks pimp....at first I was like the res. are on side ways....not even looking at the oval tank in the back ground...Daahhh


----------



## daoriginator64

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 29 2010, 06:55 PM~19191944
> *Looks pimp....at first I was like the res. are on side ways....not even looking at the oval tank in the back ground...Daahhh
> *


thanks ron! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR ORDERS :biggrin: .. & TO THO'S THAT MIS'D IT :happysad: .. WE WILL BE HAVING X-MAS SPECIALS COMING SOON _


----------



## 64Rag

Thinking of buying a setup like this. Has anyone used these and how good do they work.


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 21 2010, 11:36 PM~19389694
> *Thinking of buying a setup like this. Has anyone used these and how good do they work.
> *


I talked to a guy runnning them through PM and wanted to know the same thing, He said they perform as well as any other pump with internal pumphead. Not saying they are compareable to any piston or anything of that power but as good as any lay & play setup.

Maybe some others running them can chime in here too though.

So with that being said:

*T
T
T*


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by StreetDreamsCC_@Dec 21 2010, 11:45 PM~19391480
> *I talked to a guy runnning them through PM and wanted to know the same thing, He said they perform as well as any other pump with internal pumphead. Not saying they are compareable to any piston or anything of that power but as good as any lay & play setup.
> 
> Maybe some others running them can chime in here too though.
> 
> So with that being said:
> 
> T
> T
> T
> *


Thanks


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 21 2010, 10:36 PM~19389694
> *Thinking of buying a setup like this. Has anyone used these and how good do they work.
> *


We've installed several, and they are pretty peppy to say the least...Got some kick, only set back is they are noisey...

I'll let the customers tell ya their side :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 23 2010, 10:09 PM~19408108
> *We've installed several, and they are pretty peppy to say the least...Got some kick, only set back is they are noisey...
> 
> I'll let the customers tell ya their side :biggrin:
> *


Can you please PM me a price for a two pump setup.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 24 2010, 08:00 AM~19410094
> *Can you please PM me a price for a two pump setup.
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WISHING ALL A VERY MERRY X-MAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM ALL OF US HERE AT BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 24 2010, 02:09 AM~19408108
> *We've installed several, and they are pretty peppy to say the least...Got some kick, only set back is they are noisey...
> 
> I'll let the customers tell ya their side :biggrin:
> *


i like that...


----------



## thephatlander

all those oics and no vid? Come on somebody must have a vid of theeir setup in action???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:dunno:


----------



## ripsta85

Ttt


----------



## thephatlander

ttt post some vids


----------



## Maverick

can i get a pm on 2 raw pumps with round ball tanks..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 10 2011, 08:03 PM~19560644
> *can i get a pm on 2 raw pumps with round ball tanks..
> *


pm sent


----------



## KAHUNA

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 10 2011, 10:03 PM~19560644
> *can i get a pm on 2 raw pumps with round ball tanks..
> *


 :0


----------



## DanielDucati

has anyone actually used these pumps for hopping or are they built for lay and play only and I answered my own question? :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 14 2011, 12:07 PM~19596563
> *has anyone actually used these pumps for hopping or are they built for lay and play only and I answered my own question? :cheesy:
> *


they are built for a show set up.. but they can have a lil snatch on em :0


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 14 2011, 01:07 PM~19596563
> *has anyone actually used these pumps for hopping or are they built for lay and play only and I answered my own question? :cheesy:
> *



The CCW pumps aren't any different except the fluid takes 2 less 90* turns. Would work just as good or better as long as your suction was ample. You could accumulate the tank and serve fools


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 11 2011, 02:34 PM~19567104
> *pm sent
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## V Boy 88

Shorty's Hydraulics 713 880-3119


----------



## V Boy 88

Shorty's Hydraulics 713 880-3119
Veterano Pompes


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:uh:  :werd:


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 24 2010, 08:00 AM~19410094
> *Can you please PM me a price for a two pump setup.
> *


x2


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Jan 27 2011, 12:06 PM~19713288
> *x2
> *


pm sent


----------



## resname93

[/quote]

anyone know where i can get a set-up like this, but black and chrome?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

go back up 4post :cheesy:


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 22 2007, 10:35 PM~8621378
> *We sell them 100 different ways, The motors now have the old presto-lite look, with the band. But 295.00 in black and chrome and polished 395.00 . Thats just the motor ,coupler,mount(block) and Marzocchi pump (sizes 7 and 9)
> 
> We have some new style blocks that will be out soon, with ball milling, and  hex shapes.
> 
> Complete pumps with tank,adel II,zig-zag,oil filter and O.G checks for 995.00 per pump assembled.
> 
> We can do them with deltas or oil systems for 300 cheaper.
> 
> Just a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this  pic shows the gears lockwired for that aircraft look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no video of them in action :uh:
> *


ANY PICS OF THE $995 SET UPS? I AM INTERESTED THANKS.


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## pesco 64

No videos yet?


----------



## 64Rag

Can't wait for mine to get here. Ordered it through Richard out of Reno, Nevada. Two pumps one tanks all chrome.


----------



## slickpanther

How much would it cost just to buy two regular pumps and two tanks?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 8 2011, 01:28 AM~20040233
> *How much would it cost just to buy two regular pumps and two tanks?
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 8 2011, 07:45 PM~20045566
> *pm sent :cheesy:
> *


Stewie burn a motor or what :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 8 2011, 11:10 PM~20047932
> *Stewie burn a motor or what  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












you kno stewie stay on that bumper :cheesy:


----------



## flaked85

TTT


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Feb 9 2009, 09:58 PM~12957241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This one ever get done?


----------



## 64Rag

Still waiting on my setup, ordered this from your distributor out of Reno, Neveda.


----------



## 64Rag

Thanks got my setup love it. I will post pics after it is all done


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

bump TTT

any pictures of a single pump with tanks and hardlines??


----------



## daoriginator64

almost done with mine!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Dylante63

how much does a kit run?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Dylante63 said:


> how much does a kit run?


it all depends on what you want.. basic to custom


----------



## -NO NAME-




----------



## kaos283

Subscribe uffin:


----------



## JustPosting

No recent pictures? :drama:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Some kool ass shit we finishing for the "SUPPER SHOW" as Big-M called it...LOL 


Here's a Vintage style set-up we finished up....

























Heres the peice together bat and pump rack, it was made with 6 peices to get chromed and powder coated...All the cable, and wiring are concealed in the rack

























Polished stainless Fuel and brakelines.on a molded frame ..Beautiful thing


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Some kool ass shit we finishing for the "SUPPER SHOW" as Big-M called it...LOL
> 
> 
> Here's a Vintage style set-up we finished up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the peice together bat and pump rack, it was made with 6 peices to get chromed and powder coated...All the cable, and wiring are concealed in the rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished stainless Fuel and brakelines.on a molded frame ..Beautiful thing


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

:cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS

Post the car


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

SIX1RAG said:


> Post the car


you can check it out in the post your ride topic.. pretty penny :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

THE REAL BIG M said:


> you can check it out in the post your ride topic.. pretty penny :biggrin:


That's a nice car, diggin the setup too. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*jus want to say thanks for the love & support.:biggrin:.

it was so nice to see old & new friends.:h5:.

with out you there would be no us.:thumbsup:.* 

*BMH*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Some kool ass shit we finishing for the "SUPPER SHOW" as Big-M called it...LOL 


Here's a Vintage style set-up we finished up....

























Heres the peice together bat and pump rack, it was made with 6 peices to get chromed and powder coated...All the cable, and wiring are concealed in the rack

























Polished stainless Fuel and brakelines.on a molded frame ..Beautiful thing















[/QUOTE]

_*took 1st place best hydraulics las vegas super show*_:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

very nice... pretty penny is a beautiful car..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop

pm me a price for the bullet motor end caps for the osn pumps


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

NYC68droptop said:


> pm me a price for the bullet motor end caps for the osn pumps


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Skully65

Im new to post here but lurked for years . . . I already have a two pump set up but want to upgrade to the old school look . . Considering i can reuse my motors (Saco) which are practically brand new . . Can I get a price for just the plate (raw) and the pumphead (#11 polished) . . Bullet endcaps (raw), and a single bullet tank to feed both pumps (3/8) returns on each end . . . I already own BM faucet SDs. . . thanx Big M.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Skully65 said:


> Im new to post here but lurked for years . . . I already have a two pump set up but want to upgrade to the old school look . . Considering i can reuse my motors (Saco) which are practically brand new . . Can I get a price for just the plate (raw) and the pumphead (#11 polished) . . Bullet endcaps (raw), and a single bullet tank to feed both pumps (3/8) returns on each end . . . I already own BM faucet SDs. . . thanx Big M.


sup homie.. pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup homies.. take a few mins to go back thru to check out our prouducts :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup homies.. take a few mins to go back thru to check out our prouducts :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

x-mas jus around the corner.. tell santa to get your orders in


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:rtrd


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

x-mas jus around the corner.. tell santa to get your orders in


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*BUMP ER*_


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO

Whats the ticket on a complete basic black 2 pump 2 dump set up, plumed and ready to go?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

SANTO_DIABLO said:


> Whats the ticket on a complete basic black 2 pump 2 dump set up, plumed and ready to go?


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop

heres my 2 pump 4 dump osn setup. its only mocked up still have alot of work to do but u get the idea. im not on Black Magics level but all work done myself.<br>


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO

NYC68droptop said:


> heres my 2 pump 4 dump osn setup. its only mocked up still have alot of work to do but u get the idea. im not on Black Magics level but all work done myself.<br>


Nice!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Very nice. I like the simple look. Is this on the primer fleetline?
Can you post a pic of the pumps?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

NYC68droptop said:


> heres my 2 pump 4 dump osn setup. its only mocked up still have alot of work to do but u get the idea. im not on Black Magics level but all work done myself.<br>


look'n good homie.. keep up the good wrk :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

you need something custom built or jus lay n play hit us up for all your hydraulic & suspension needs.:thumbsup:.were not like the other shops.:rant:. if we dont got it we can make it.:biggrin:.


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

daoriginator64 said:


>


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

take a look back thru the pages to see some of our aircraft style set ups..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters








[

this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]









I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters








[

this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


----------



## NYC68droptop




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## kaos283

NYC68droptop said:


>


Good work Paul.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]









I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters








[

this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:naughty:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:naughty:


----------



## counterfit69

Good shit


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1

Do u guys sell the tanks separate or just with the set ups ..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

aztec1 said:


> Do u guys sell the tanks separate or just with the set ups ..


we sale separate jus let me kno how many ports /pumps you'll be using for the tank.. & what size


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]
View attachment 631110
[


----------



## aussieiains64

the bomb shit right here i be getting this into my new ride


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

aussieiains64 said:


> the bomb shit right here i be getting this into my new ride


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tage

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ported the suction to the face of the gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


is it possible to rotate the oil tank to side? like right next to the pump?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Tage said:


> is it possible to rotate the oil tank to side? like right next to the pump?


got to be higher than pump.. its gravity feed


----------



## jjfrom713

Are these setups more expensive


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

jjfrom713 said:


> Are these setups more expensive


yes there more expensive than the traditional set up.. there a custom built set up per customers order..:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]









I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters








[

this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:naughty:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin:uffin:VINTAGE SERIES:420::thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*jus want to say thanks to **franks hydraulics
our new phx. area distributor.. hit him up for all your black magic hydraulics** parts.. 
fully stocked ready for all your hyd. needs..
602-690-6555*


----------



## showtimeduecerag

How much for two pump chrome set up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

showtimeduecerag said:


> How much for two pump chrome set up


what set up was you look'n for.. the ols skool new. crusier series.. or the vintage series :dunno:


----------



## showtimeduecerag

THE REAL BIG M said:


> what set up was you look'n for.. the ols skool new. crusier series.. or the vintage series :dunno:


my bad... aircraft set up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

showtimeduecerag said:


> my bad... aircraft set up


i seen you in the vintage series topic.. pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]









I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters








[

this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## jason57

will somebody post some pic of custom set up with the aircraft style pumps.


----------



## slo

jason57 said:


> will somebody post some pic of custom set up with the aircraft style pumps.


posted all up in this topic


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

jason57 said:


> will somebody post some pic of custom set up with the aircraft style pumps.


ill try to find a pic to post up for you :biggrin:


slo said:


> posted all up in this topic


:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## 59JUNKIE

BUMP


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*you look'n for that old skool look.. hit us up*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]









I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters








[

this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


----------



## slo

1200 1 pump set up like that?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]









I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters








[

this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

slo said:


> 1200 1 pump set up like that?


1250$ jus like the pic


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Inked1

Anyone got any pics of theses installed?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Inked1 said:


> Anyone got any pics of theses installed?


ill see if i can find a pic of the set up that we did in that copper 61 bubble top pretty penny from royals cc that took 1st place for set up of the year at the 2012 lowrider show in las vegas


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Some kool ass shit we finishing for the "SUPPER SHOW" as Big-M called it...LOL 


Here's a Vintage style set-up we finished up....

























Heres the peice together bat and pump rack, it was made with 6 peices to get chromed and powder coated...All the cable, and wiring are concealed in the rack

























Polished stainless Fuel and brakelines.on a molded frame ..Beautiful thing


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]









I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters








[

this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## DJLATINPRODIGY

what size shocks are those and cylinders i havea 68 buick skylark but 4doors juiced up but wanna get the wright size shocks i have 10 inch cylinders and also how you get the deep dish rims on there to fit did you shortend the rear?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DJLATINPRODIGY said:


> what size shocks are those and cylinders i havea 68 buick skylark but 4doors juiced up but wanna get the wright size shocks i have 10 inch cylinders and also how you get the deep dish rims on there to fit did you shortend the rear?


thats a ford 9'' rearend on the 61


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## 503gbody

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ported the suction to the face of the gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


 Can you build 2 of these before the vegas show maybe 3 PM me please.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

503gbody said:


> Can you build 2 of these before the vegas show maybe 3 PM me please.


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show jus around the corner.:run:. make sure to get your orders in.:inout:. we get really bizy this time of year.:chuck:. hope to see you all out here for the super show.:biggrin:. come see us at shop or stop by the both at the show.:cheesy:. you can pre pay to pic up your parts at shop or show.. have a safe trip.:cheesy:. see you soon.:h5:.

1-866-magic-33 BMH*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*just a couple days to go :run:.. pre pay for your orders to pic up before the show at the shop.. or at the show..

black magic hydraulics 1-866-magic-33..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]









I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters








[

this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


----------



## CustomMachines

THE REAL BIG M said:


> I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters


nice


----------



## spikekid999

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :inout:


You got a PM


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

spikekid999 said:


> You got a PM


got it :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## implala66

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ported the suction to the face of the gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


 any other pics, of this kind of set up???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:naughty:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ugh:


----------



## gibby64

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ported the suction to the face of the gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


Whats the ticket for 2 of these in a kit with the BM plain not polished candles and no motors or end caps? Feel free to PM me... thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

gibby64 said:


> Whats the ticket for 2 of these in a kit with the BM plain not polished candles and no motors or end caps? Feel free to PM me... thanks


pm sent


----------



## Mr.Gordo

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ported the suction to the face of the gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


Those are far out man.lookin firme


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Mr.Gordo said:


> Those are far out man.lookin firme


thanks brother:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]









I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters








[

this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]:wave:
*****
:h5:
**********
:h5: :h5:
***************
:h5::h5::h5:
********************
:h5::h5::h5::h5:

_*
we will be closed dec. 25th-29th 
open on the 30th-31st
& closed again from the 1st-5th..

merry x-mas to all & have a happy & safe new year.. black magic hydraulics*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

What's the ticket on a two pump set up like this in a kit? Can you shoot me a pm


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Mr.Outstanding64 said:


> What's the ticket on a two pump set up like this in a kit? Can you shoot me a pm


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]









I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters








[

this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


----------



## Mr.Petty

Need a price on a complete 2 pump kit in chrome? Shipped to OKC 73170


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Mr.Petty said:


> Need a price on a complete 2 pump kit in chrome? Shipped to OKC 73170


do you want 1 dump per pump or 2 dumps per pump


----------



## Mr.Petty

1 dump per pump just front & back


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325

GOT MY OWN "BABY ADELS" JUST WANT THE THE VINTAGE PUMP,LIKE THE PIC SHOWN,BUT YOU DO THE MOCK UP FOR A BABY ADEL X2 PUMPS,MEANING TANKS ,GEARS, LINES,AND EVERYTHING EXCEPT DUMPS, AND YOU PLUMB IT LIKE IT WOULD BE FOR A BABY ADEL DUMP,TWICE ON 2 PUMPS, I GOT A PLATER HERE ,SO RAW METAL IF POSSIBLE.HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO AZ 85226?


----------



## bluedemon65

How much for jus (2) vintage series and how much for a complete set?


----------



## perfect 10

Would this pumps work for a bed and cab lift if so what the price on a set up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Mr.Petty said:


> Need a price on a complete 2 pump kit in chrome? Shipped to OKC 73170


pm sent..




JOHNMILLER9325 said:


> GOT MY OWN "BABY ADELS" JUST WANT THE THE VINTAGE PUMP,LIKE THE PIC SHOWN,BUT YOU DO THE MOCK UP FOR A BABY ADEL X2 PUMPS,MEANING TANKS ,GEARS, LINES,AND EVERYTHING EXCEPT DUMPS, AND YOU PLUMB IT LIKE IT WOULD BE FOR A BABY ADEL DUMP,TWICE ON 2 PUMPS, I GOT A PLATER HERE ,SO RAW METAL IF POSSIBLE.HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO AZ 85226?


pm sent



bluedemon65 said:


> How much for jus (2) vintage series and how much for a complete set?


pm sent



perfect 10 said:


> Would this pumps work for a bed and cab lift if so what the price on a set up


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]









I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters








[

this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*we jus got back into town from the kentucy.. had some car trouble along the way back.. oj been hold'n it down for us while we was gone.. but he was the only 1 here.. so please allow for some extra time on your orders.. & for thos that could not get thru please give us a call back.. thanks for your understanding.. BMH*


----------



## tone from 509

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ported the suction to the face of the gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


What would it be to upgrade it to all chrome


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

tone from 509 said:


> What would it be to upgrade it to all chrome


1600$ as seen in pic chrome/polished


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]









I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters








[

this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..



i can't wait to get mine homie…!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

RALPH_DOGG said:


> i can't wait to get mine homie…!!!


thats whats up homie.. we gona e-mail you some pics.. looks bad ass..


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

THE REAL BIG M said:


> thats whats up homie.. we gona e-mail you some pics.. looks bad ass..


Looks fin sweet bro, can't wait to get it...!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

RALPH_DOGG said:


> Looks fin sweet bro, can't wait to get it...!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tapperos509C.C.

IS THAT PRICE FOR 1 PUMP OR 2


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Tapperos509C.C. said:


> IS THAT PRICE FOR 1 PUMP OR 2


what pump are you talk'n bout..


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Don Pedro

​


----------

